# KPK/NWFP Entry Test



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

The 2010 Entry Test for all KPK/NWFP will be held on August 8th, 2010.

For Admission to MBBS and BDS in Medical and Dental Colleges of Khyber Pakhtoonkhwa (NWFP).


----------



## Aminah Latif (Dec 29, 2009)

Why is it being held in Punjab so soon?


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

It's just the way it is it seems.


----------

